# 17"s on an altima



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

yea can u put 17"s on an altima, if so, u have to put like a short tire (i dont know the exact size) but is it possible..and also do they make "tail light covers" for the altima, cause ive been looking and so far i havent found anything yet


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Lzer0st said:


> yea can u put 17"s on an altima, if so, u have to put like a short tire (i dont know the exact size) but is it possible..and also do they make "tail light covers" for the altima, cause ive been looking and so far i havent found anything yet


Tail light covers are all over ebay, called euro taillights, if that is what you are looking for. www.matrixracing.com has them too I think.


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

yea 17's fit nicely on an Altima. Tire size will usually be around 215/45/17 if you get 17x7 or 17x7.5" rims.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Red Lion said:


> yea 17's fit nicely on an Altima. Tire size will usually be around 215/45/17 if you get 17x7 or 17x7.5" rims.


Yeah, I was also planning on putting 17's on mine. Someone on these forums put like 20's on an altima like ours


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

guitarsage said:


> Yeah, I was also planning on putting 17's on mine. Someone on these forums put like 20's on an altima like ours



20's on a 97, does it fit clean? what bout 18 or 19's


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Lzer0st said:


> 20's on a 97, does it fit clean? what bout 18 or 19's


I think they had to do a few modifications, nothing major I don't think. 18's with a really low profile tire would probably fit pretty clean without having to mod much but I am not sure.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

from personal EXP i can say that an 18" wheel with 215or225/35/18 tires look NICE on a U13, but it ended up robbing ALOT of HP from the wheels, so much so that i decided on a 16 for myself (rota)but for a good balecnce of looks and practicality, 17" all the way, with like a 215/40or45/17


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

You can put up to 18's and it would look awesome anything bigger i wouldn't recomend. if you like the racing and more tough look you can go with 17" 225/45or50/R17 a little wider tire on the rim always looks good and its save, i just dont like how people always think 215 is the way to go because its the factory spec. you can go all the way to 235 on a 7.5" wide i think (not sure) if you put 18" 225/40/R18 would be nice. Unless you like to be clean and like everyone else then get 215/45/R17 or 215/40/R18

I wouldn't recomend 35profile specially on a rim that you spaid alot of money and sweat for them to get bent unless you live in a rich neighborhood or its your weekend car (from the house to the gas station and back)


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> i just dont like how people always think 215 is the way to go because its the factory spec. you can go all the way to 235 on a 7.5" wide i think (not sure) if you put 18" 225/40/R18 would be nice.


yeah, but remember that most 17" wheell in a 4x4.5 lug are gonna be 7" wide, not 7.5"
besides, factory spec is 205, not 215


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Shifter said:


> yeah, but remember that most 17" wheell in a 4x4.5 lug are gonna be 7" wide, not 7.5"
> besides, factory spec is 205, not 215


Very true, dont know what i was thinking, on my talon im running 225/55/R16

but reguardless you can still put 225's on a 7"wide rim


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

17's on a U13 (or L30) is an easy upgrade Tire Rack recommends using a 205/50R17 which is ~25" tall the offset is about +40mm as well.
I have 18x7 w/ +40mm offset and 225/40WR18 tires and a suspension lowered about 1.5" without problems.








Troy


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*18's on mine*

Me, personally I am going to put 18 on my 97 and I know that they will fit fine aslong as I stay with 7.5...8 would be pusshing it.


----------

